
Ask HN: What are good bad HTTP clients you use? - adontz
What are good &quot;bad HTTP client&quot;-s you use to test your HTTP servers?
For instance, there are servers like 
1) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;httpbin.org&#x2F;
2) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;badssl.com&#x2F;
which allow you to test client against different, sometimes intentionally bad, behavior.
I seek for intentionally bad HTTP client, which will send wrong Content-Length or close connection in the middle of request, etc.
======
paktek123
I normally end up writing my own or using curl

